# Car Hire In Spain - Costly Or What?



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

This has had a fair amount of coverage in the UK's media. Apparantly due to the declining tourist trade many Spanish car hire firms have not ordered new cars for this year. As they are on two years lease agreements they are forced to hand back the two years old vehicles, thus halving the rental stock available.

Prices have started to go through the roof, I usually opt for a Berlingo diesel over 14 days at a cost of circa 300 euros inclusive. I have seen identical vehicles for hire at the end of September for as much as 500.00 pounds. Be warned shop around, I have managed a full/full deal from Alicante Airport for 355 euros (pay on collection) with a 2 euros per day charge for the extra insurance.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

crookesey said:


> This has had a fair amount of coverage in the UK's media. Apparantly due to the declining tourist trade many Spanish car hire firms have not ordered new cars for this year. As they are on two years lease agreements they are forced to hand back the two years old vehicles, thus halving the rental stock available.
> 
> Prices have started to go through the roof, I usually opt for a Berlingo diesel over 14 days at a cost of circa 300 euros inclusive. I have seen identical vehicles for hire at the end of September for as much as 500.00 pounds. Be warned shop around, I have managed a full/full deal from Alicante Airport for 355 euros (pay on collection) with a 2 euros per day charge for the extra insurance.


Hi Crooksey

Yes, this was reported in the press here and I actually posted a link to the article a couple of weeks ago. Some friends of ours were here two weeks ago and they were even charged a higher rate than originally quoted when they picked the car up in Malaga airport!
The majority of the car rental companies seem to have taken full advantage of having less vehicles by just pushing up the prices!

Sue :ranger:


----------

